# Did You Ever Think A Mini Donkey Could Be Ugly?



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

Hey, so I just saw this picture, and like Eww! So disgusting! It has ruined me, every time I look at my lovely little donkey sticking his head over the fence to say hi, this is what I see! Not cool!


----------



## All About Hope (Nov 10, 2020)

Yep, that just ruined mini donkeys for me....


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

What do they mean - IF? We just can't see them unless conditions are perfect....just like the eyes on the back of your mother or teachers head.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Pretty sure that's what my mare sees every time I make her pass the mini donks down the street  She really, really hates them.

Spotting one out in the field while we go by:


----------

